# Yesss! We're back in the secret-snaking business again!!!!



## Stavros88 (Dec 6, 2008)

First of all: Merry Freakin' Christmas! Its almost 1 o'clock so I better get to bed before Santa comes, but I thought I should get back on here and share the good news that I got a new pet today 

He's an '09 Fire Royal (which we're ALMOST certain is male) and I have named him Peter (just need to find him a Lois now  )

He is EXTRAORDINARILY chilled and groovy about everything, he took to me straight away (has met me a few times before as I'm mates with his previous owner) but has settled in VERY nicely  Will get pics up ASAP

Have a good holiday all and expect much blogging in the future 

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------

